# How to finish gap between wall and tile column



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Backer rod and a taped off caulk line would probably be the cleanest and least obtrusive.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Windows on Wash said:


> Backer rod and a taped off caulk line would probably be the cleanest and least obtrusive.


And least apt to crack.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Backer rod and caulk or piece of molding to hide the gap.


----------



## Boogityman (Oct 17, 2017)

Awesome, thanks guys. I was ready to do it this way but the Home Depot guy really threw me off. I would like to be able to paint and for the gap size Latex caulk seems to be best. But at the same time, I'm worried about it eventually drying and cracking as it's about 18 inches from a gas fireplace at the closest. It doesn't throw off an incredible amount of heat but it's not nothing. Should I be looking for any product in particular? 
Thanks again, you all are awesome


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

you want a caulk that stays flexible when dry. and clean out that old stuff.


----------

